# Wie sich 3 Unerschrockene aufmachten den heidenberg zu erstürmen...



## Beelzebub (30. März 2003)

soderla!!!

nach wochenlanger planung trafen sich heute 3 recken(biker-wug,frazer und ich) zu ihrer ersten gemeinsamen ausfahrt.selbst ich der gestern noch unbedingt im nürnberger nachtleben versumpfen mußte,der hirsch ist aber auch gut, war pünktlich am vereinbarten treffpunkt.
beim ersten kurzes beschnuppern,man kannte sich ja nur aus dem forum,hörte man solche sätze wie "ahhhh noch ein raucher,das ist gut...." und so fort.gemütliches einrollen folgte, bis wir auf verstärkung trafen.eine die wenigstens ortskenntiss hatte 
jungs sein name ist mir immer noch nich eingefallen,merke schon ich werde alt 
wußte echt nicht was es für gute trails dort gibt.sehr ausbaufähig.
zwischendrin mal eine kleine künslerische einlage von mir zur belustigung des gemeinen bikevolkes,was mir einen prima blauen fleck am hintern beschert hat.naja selber schuld bin, was muß ich auch rumtricksen,lag aber sicher daran das es nicht mein rad war.aber vermutlich spüre ich dann meinen muskelkater morgen nicht.als wir wieder zu dritt waren folgte unsere biergarteneinkehr wo sich gut unterhalten wurde.aufziehende regenwolken und donner mahnten uns zum aufbruch, zurück zu unserem startpunkt, den wir auch ohne probleme (regen,sturz) erreichten.

mein fazitrima fahrt,unser leistungsstand ist ja ziemlich gleich.nette unterhaltungen während dem biken und im biergarten.Frazer gut das deine freundin dir solange zugeredet hat damit du mitfährst.danke Dieter für die DX hebel,werde ich morgen montieren.

so nun mach ich mir einen gemütlichen abend auf meinem sofa.
übernächstes WE könnte ich wieder radeln.wie schauts bei euch aus??????

gruß alex


----------



## Beetlechoose (30. März 2003)

servusläää beelze,

hört sich ja lustig an bei euch. gibst du das nächste mal bitte laut, wenn ihr mal wieder kunststückchen macht ? dann spendier ich auch feuer zu den zigis 

grüsslies beetlechoose


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (30. März 2003)

hi beetlechoose!!!

hab von dir lang nix mehr gelesen oder gehört.versprochen nächste mal sag ich bescheid.gib mir doch mal deine tel. nummer per PM. dann kommste mit war auch echt easy heute.

gruß alex


----------



## biker-wug (31. März 2003)

Hi Leute,

jetzt muß ich auch mal meine Meinung loswerden!

Die Ausfahrt war echt gelungen, WEtter hat gehalten, die Tour war nett, auch wenn wir die schönsten Trails zu dritt wahrscheinlich nie entdeckt haben, also nochmal ein DANKE an den Biker, dessen Name Beelzebub nicht mehr einfällt!!

DANKE!!

War echt ein netter Tag, hoffe auf baldige Wiederholung!!

Allerdings hab ich in zwei Wochen an dem Sonntag Dienst, also wenn dann Samstag Jungs!!

Ciao!!


----------



## Beelzebub (31. März 2003)

moin moin

 ich kenn den ja nich mal vom radeln,eher von früher aus der disse 
hergott was für eine nacht. auf der rechten pobacke liegen ging nich,aber es wird wieder.samstag in 2 wochen wäre der 12te oder?muß zwar bis 13 uhr arbeiten aber danach hätte ich zeit.über die B2a ist man ja schnell bei dir.ca ne halbe std sach ich mal.event kann frazer bzw. beetlechoose ja auch.

schönen tag erstmal ich hab ja heute noch frei und tu dann mal meine maguras lackieren.

gruß alex


----------



## Coffee (31. März 2003)

Hallöchen ihr ausfahrer,

schön von Euch eine so schöne Ausfahrt zu lesen. Vielen Dan, das Ihr uns anderen Franken daran teilhaben lasst ;-) Weiter so.

Grüße coffee


----------



## Beelzebub (31. März 2003)

moinsen coffee!!

das wir ne ausfahrt machten war bekannt.stand in biker-wug seinem "südl. mittelfranken" tread.wäre wohl besser gewesen noch mal nen neuen tread zu öffnen.ist ja nich so das wir keinen oder keine mitnehmen wollten 

hochhöchstpersönlich werde ich wenns in 2 wochen wieder klappt dir eine PM schreiben, dann darfste aber nimmer schimpfen.

gruß alex


----------



## Coffee (31. März 2003)

@ beelze,

ich hab doch nciht geschümpft *falschverstandenhast*

ICh habe das so gemeint, das ich es sehr schön finde, wenn man hier in zukunft mehr so tourenberichte lesen kann ;-)

Grüßle coffee


----------



## Beelzebub (31. März 2003)

achsoooooooo!!!!!

na um diese uhrzeit an einem montag ist das kein wunder wenn ich was falsch versteh.
is ja wohl klar das da ein bericht drüber getippt wurde.so spaßig wie es war.

so ich mach jetzt dann mal was im stehen,sitzen is immo noch nicht so das ware 


gruß alex


----------



## Frazer (31. März 2003)

So wie ich das sehe, bin ich mal wieder der Letzte  

Erstmal nen wunderhübschen guten Morgen,

meinen kleinen Kommentar zur gestrigen Tour: SAUGEIL!!!
Etz weiß ich wieder, was mir so die letzte Zeit gefehlt hat. Nur so richtig gut geschlafen hab ich heut net, mit tut mein Allerwertester nämlich auch ziemlich weh *wohlvolldesweicheibin*
Aber ansonsten kann ich net klagen, Beine sind noch dran und alles Andere geht auch...

Für ne Tour am 12.04. bin ich auch zu haben. Allerdings nur am Nachmittag, vormittags ist der Haushalt dran  

Noch ne kleine Anmerkung: mein erster Ausspruch, als ich daheim zur Tür rein kam: ICH WILL ENDLICH 'N FULLY!!!!
Hab mich auch scho für was nettes entschieden    

Sodala, etz muss auch ich mal wieder was arbeiten, aber geh erstma nen Kaffee trinken

Grüße
Volker


----------



## Beelzebub (31. März 2003)

morgen volker!!!!

das mit dem hintern vergeht wieder kann mich ja selbst nur noch mal wiederholen es war super.ich seh schon du wirst wieder süchtig
seh schon den 12.4 nachmittags sollten wir mal scharf ins auge fassen. event bei dieter seiner ecke?mitfahren sind denke ich gern willkommen.

schönen tag erstmal

gruß alex

PS: meine freundin nennt mich seit gestern wheelie-king. wer den schaden hat..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frazer (31. März 2003)

Also,

meine Freundin hat mich heute früh auch ganz kräftig ausgelacht, hab wohl a bissl zu arch gejammert...  
Aber ich hätt mal gesagt, wir nehmen unsere Mädels irgendwann mal mit auf ne Tour, dann werden denen die Kommentare echt vergehen  

'n Trip zum Dieter raus wär echt okay, dann könnten wir zwei zum einen zusammen raus düsen, zum anderen hab ich mal gehört, dass es da recht nette Biergärten gibt


----------



## Altitude (31. März 2003)

Ich hätte auf meinen inneren Schweinehund und meine Kondition hören sollen und mit  euch die Trails rund um den BR-Funkturm unsicher machen sollen...

Ich denk ich bin das nächste Mal mit in der Schwabacher Ecke...

Bis die Tage...

Alex


----------



## biker-wug (31. März 2003)

Hi Frazer,

klingt doch nicht so schlimm, wenn man bedenkt, daß du mit einem Muskelkater gerechnet hast!

@ Beelzebub, also Wheelieking klingt genial, kann man nichts sagen, solltest sofort im Profil ändern, hihi!!

Aber den Samstag können wir mal im Auge behalten, wo auch immer!

Ich sag es euch gleich, wenn wir bei mir in der Ecke fahren, dann wird es auch eine Suche nach immer neueren Trails, so gut kenn ich mich auch immer nicht aus, komischerweise!!

Aber das wird!!

Als Jungs, pflegt eure geschändeten Hintern, damit ihr wieder fit werdet!!


----------



## eL (31. März 2003)

ja schön hier auch ma Tourberichte zu lesen......ich glaub ich werd mich wohl warm anziehen müssen wenn der alti mir hier die trails zeigt  
ist hier abba allet noch nen büschel durcheinander...vieleicht erlaubt euch die coffee hier für ne tourankündigung  und den bericht nen extra fred aufzumachen ;-)))) glaub nich das det jetz euer forum gleich sprengen wird


----------



## Beelzebub (31. März 2003)

hehehehehehe!!!

@ alti: stimmt du warst ja am We im fichtelgebirge diverse berge " besteigen". wie wars denn bei dir??
da von uns im winter keiner was gemacht hat wars klar das es eine gemütliche ausfahrt wird.das nächste mal biste dabei,das wird so was von locker das du mit deiner süßen abends noch zum schwofen kannst 

@ el:wenn du mit alti radelst denk ich das auch wenns so wie gestern bei uns war musste aber ne rauchpause einplanen. denke auch das coffee nix dagegen hat diverse tourankündigungen die wir veröffentlichen,wenn sie sich schon so freut über die berichte danach 


gruß alex der heutfestgestellthatdasschwarzeHS22mit stahlflextotalgeilaussehen


----------



## Altitude (1. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *ja schön hier auch ma Tourberichte zu lesen......ich glaub ich werd mich wohl warm anziehen müssen wenn der alti mir hier die trails zeigt  *



Nee, nee El lass mal die Winterklamotten daheim - du bist dann in Frangen -the sunny side of life...

i





> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *st hier abba allet noch nen büschel durcheinander...vieleicht erlaubt euch die coffee hier für ne tourankündigung  und den bericht nen extra fred aufzumachen ;-)))) glaub nich das det jetz euer forum gleich sprengen wird  *



...wir wollen hier doch keine Berliner Verhältnisse mit Disziplin und so (würde die Coffee auch ein bischen überfordern... ) wir lieben unser organisiertes Chaos... 

@Belze
Ich war leider nicht im Fichtelgebirge - ich hab mich leichtsinniger Weise in die Hände vom Frankenbiker begeben...siehe auch 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t49192.html

Grüße

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beetlechoose (1. April 2003)

@beelze

servus alex. der 12 4. würde mir auch prima passen. ich bin bis gegen 13 uhr in sc im geschäft. da nehm ich halt den drahtesel gleich mit und bei den klamotten werde auf die lackschuhe verzichten. die krawatte wird schon nicht stören. aber der gedanke ist gar nicht so übel, schwarzer anzug, schwarzes radl... 

ich bestell jedefalls schon mal biergartenwetter  

grüssis beetle


----------



## biker-wug (1. April 2003)

Das klingt doch schon mal nach einem netten Termin am 12.04.!!

Biergartenwetter wird reserviert!! 

Das erledige ich, hihi!!

War gestern schon mal etwas unterwegs ein zwei schöne Trails raussuchen!

Allerdings muß ich euch sagen, das es egal wo hin, erstmal knackig den Berg hochgeht!!

Aber ich mach in nächsten Tagen noch nen Thread auf, zwecks der ausfahrt!!

Hoffe auf große beteiligung!!


----------



## Frazer (1. April 2003)

Also, 12.04. geht bei mir auch klar.

Und das mit dem Biergartenwetter ist zwingende Voraussetzung!!! *vollderschönwetterfahrerbin*

@biker-wug: Du demotivierst mich mit Deinem Kommentar schon ganz schön... egal wohin, erstmal Berg nauf... auf gut Deutsch: ich lass mich oben absetzen und wart auch euch   

Sonnige Grüße
Frazer


----------



## eL (1. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> ...wir wollen hier doch keine Berliner Verhältnisse mit Disziplin und so
> Alex *


hörma alti...son züchtigen Morgenappel mit befehlsausgabe und der coffee als regimentsoberkommandeurin *schwärm* ...glaub mir "DAS HAT WAS"

jaja schön wenn man noch träume hat


----------



## Altitude (1. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *
> hörma alti...son züchtigen Morgenappel mit befehlsausgabe und der coffee als regimentsoberkommandeurin *schwärm* ...glaub mir "DAS HAT WAS"
> 
> jaja schön wenn man noch träume hat  *



och nööööö,

da spiel ich nicht mit....


----------



## eL (1. April 2003)

naaaa gut Aldi-Dude dann darfst du stabschef sein


----------



## Altitude (1. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *naaaa gut Aldi-Dude dann darfst du stabschef sein *



is ne Diskussionsgrundlage...
Mal abwarten, was unsere "Chefin" dazu sagt...

Ich geh jetzt biken...


----------

